# plz help with fox farms nutrients.



## gottaloveplasma (Sep 13, 2015)

So I'm running with fox farms for rest of outdoor bloom.  I've got a lavender and sfv og that have been flowering for a month or so.  What do I need to do to those?  Also I have alien Og, sour diesel, blue dream that started flowering within last week -2.  Fire og blueberry headbands have been going for about 3 weeks.  Plants have gotten way healthier since I've been giving em nitrogen.  I am making teas and want to use rock dust.  Will this over do any micro nutrient?  With fox farms?  Is fox farms clean enough to run with microbes or is it just going to kill them?  I got beasty bloomz and chaching anything else I need?  I see the grow big is to be used in week 6-7?  Why is that?  Can I just give it a shot of a different nitrogen at that point don't want to buy that product.  I'm curious though why use nitrogen in those weeks seems crazy.  Everyone's telling me to get foxfarms so I finally got some&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Sep 13, 2015)

What ppm should I start feeding em at.  They have always been underfed but nit to the point of hurting.  Except 3 fire ogs.  Green is coming back on those.  I'd rather under do it than over do it.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Sep 13, 2015)

Also I'm using about 25 gallons of water at time whenever I water usualy 1x day 2 if its super hot out.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 13, 2015)

I wish I could have spoken to you before you bought that. If you are in good soil, I would recommend using the Advanced Nutrients organics and if you are in soilless medium (promix, sunshine mix) then I would recommend getting AN's Jungle Juice 3part as It is my favorite. I get great results and care is very easy.

I will say this though; if you do use the FF nutes, it does work but you will need to flush the medium, soil or soilless when you get about the 1-3 week of flower (or about halfway of the full life cycle), flush it real good with clean water then pick back up with fresh new nutes. This is because FF nutes are known to build up salts and problems with nutrient toxicity. Flushing will remove all of the old buildup and start you back at fresh clean soil/medium.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 14, 2015)

Big Bloom is organic Grow Big is not. Not sure on the rest as I only used the Bloom.

I have never flushed while using FF and this is the very first time I have heard of any problems with FF.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have used FF for the past few grows and I find the burn in week 4 or 5 of flowering as well.

Grow big seems to work fine but most any nute will work in veg stage.

I use the Big Bloom every time I water and I use it at about 1/2 of the recommended strength.

I use the Tiger Bloom and the 3 powder bloom enhancers. I also use those at about 1/2 strength and I still find I need to lighten up during some stage of flowering to stop the nute buildup. I never quite did a flush but it might not be a bad idea.

Next grow I am going to go real real light on bloom enhancers and see just how much difference it makes. I would love to just use the Big Bloom Organic nutes and nothing else (albeit, the stuff is pretty expensive).

I went with the mfgr's instruction on the first grow I did with FF and it burned the crap out of everything. LOL

JME


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 14, 2015)

PC: I'm not call you a lie or anything but I have seen quite a few people on here alone that have experienced toxicity from FF nute buildup. I have never used it myself but I am going off of the amount of people who have complained, including a friend of mine who started growing with it and had nothing but problems until he changed nutes. I'm sure that success can be had with it once the individual learns all the nuances of the nutes for that particular strain of plant. But it seems like to me that it is a harder nutrient for a beginner to work with.

I honestly recommend flushing a synthetic nute fed grow about the halfway point (if it is feasible) regardless of which brand synthetic nutrients (unless you are very experienced with it and know the best measure of that particular brand). It doesn't hurt to flush (except in special circumstances) and it allows you to clean out the medium and start fresh. I love the JJ and how well it works but I still flush mine at the 3rd week of flower to remove any buildup and prevent future issues deep in flower when its so critical to *not *have issues.
That said, there are those special circumstances where it may be very difficult for an individual to flush. That is the one who has to work carefully with the nute balance to not have toxicity.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 14, 2015)

Hush I am just saying, I have not heard anything about salt build up until your post here or at other sites


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 14, 2015)

I don't use ff nutes.   But i am pretty shocked you want to now! 

When your ready to do a nice organic grow, let me know.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 14, 2015)

Just say no to bottled nutes and get dirty.


----------



## Jray (Sep 3, 2019)

Hushpuppy said:


> I wish I could have spoken to you before you bought that. If you are in good soil, I would recommend using the Advanced Nutrients organics and if you are in soilless medium (promix, sunshine mix) then I would recommend getting AN's Jungle Juice 3part as It is my favorite. I get great results and care is very easy.
> 
> I will say this though; if you do use the FF nutes, it does work but you will need to flush the medium, soil or soilless when you get about the 1-3 week of flower (or about halfway of the full life cycle), flush it real good with clean water then pick back up with fresh new nutes. This is because FF nutes are known to build up salts and problems with nutrient toxicity. Flushing will remove all of the old buildup and start you back at fresh clean soil/medium.


I’m just starting to use fox farm and it working better for me cause I was using bananas skin for nutrition..but it working for for now..but I’m just do research on different things...and I flushed with distilled water and outside rain


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 3, 2019)

Banana skins will not give your plants the nutrients they need.  It is good that you have started feeding real nutes.  Unfortunately though, your plants all look like they are male or really bad hermies.


----------



## umbra (Sep 3, 2019)

Why are you growing hermi's


----------



## Jray (Sep 3, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Banana skins will not give your plants the nutrients they need.  It is good that you have started feeding real nutes.  Unfortunately though, your plants all look like they are male or really bad hermies.


It one plant


----------



## Jray (Sep 3, 2019)

umbra said:


> Why are you growing hermi's


I had 2 males and one female this are the seed from it


----------



## Jray (Sep 3, 2019)

umbra said:


> Why are you growing hermi's


They are busting open but no seeds or pollen


----------



## Jray (Sep 3, 2019)

The photo doesn’t give it the real look I’m gonna take a photo with my camera and upload


----------



## umbra (Sep 3, 2019)

Just kill them already, they are junk


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 3, 2019)

Sorry, but those are all hermies.  Please, you need to get rid of them before they ruin someone else's grow.  Pollen can travel a long ways.


----------

